# Sanborn Black Max Help



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a Sanborn Black Max Mod#104B250U-22PC, Ser# G2110160 compressor. I am looking for any information I can get on this......Owner manual, parts list, anything at all. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Sanborn is still in business in Springfield MN so I think if you would call them you could find out what if anything is available. A Google search should find you their 800 number. Roger


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Roger. I will give that a try.


----------

